# Beach RP?



## Jaredthefox92 (Jun 3, 2021)

Since it's Summer, I'm thinking of a calm and laid back roleplay at a random beach. Basically a casual roleplay where our characters enjoy the surf and sand in the summer. The rules are sort of simple, this is a SFW RP (obviously) and it's meant to be chill and relaxing. I'll be an antagonist, that is Scylla but even she is here just for fun and recreation. So any takers?


----------



## Universe (Jun 4, 2021)

I’m in


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Jun 5, 2021)

Okay, here's the starter.)

_The sun was shining and while it was hot there was also a cool breeze happening as the sky was clear and morning was slowly ending on the beach. While there was a cruise ship off the coast and some sports boats and fishing boats, most of the beach itself was unoccupied but more and more crowds were appearing to park in the parking lot and flood down the boardwalk towards the beach to enjoy some fun in the sun. One person in particular, was a slightly tall dark grey furred vixen woman in purple who sort of avoided the crowd as she climbed down another part of the boardwalk and leaped into the sand. However, very few people noticed her as they mostly were going down the walkway on the opposite path while carrying their towels and umbrellas to pick a nice spot on the beach. _


----------



## Raever (Jun 5, 2021)

I read this as Bleach RP and now I'm disappointed. 



Spoiler: For those who don't know the anime


----------



## ConorHyena (Jun 6, 2021)

Raever said:


> I read this as Bleach RP and now I'm disappointed.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: For those who don't know the anime


*agressively pours bleach over you while shouting in japanese*


----------



## Raever (Jun 6, 2021)

ConorHyena said:


> *agressively pours bleach over you while shouting in japanese*



Honestly...close enough. x3


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Jun 6, 2021)

ConorHyena said:


> *agressively pours bleach over you while shouting in japanese*



If you're not going to join in the RP, please vacate the thread.)


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Jun 7, 2021)

@Universe You're up.)


----------



## Universe (Jun 7, 2021)

I was sleeping in the sun on the beach not giving a damn “Zzzzzzzzzzzzzzz”


----------



## Universe (Jun 7, 2021)

(Goodnight)


----------



## Laval-Uborn (Jun 8, 2021)

(I will be joining, but not now, expect a reply in the near future..)


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Jun 8, 2021)

Laval-Uborn said:


> (I will be joining, but not now, expect a reply in the near future..)



(That's fine, reply when you can.)


----------



## Laval-Uborn (Jun 8, 2021)

(Question,

So anything that is rated "General" on FA counts as SFW, right? I'm not entirely sure what the boundary between SFW and not is just yet..)

(I apologise for clogging this up with non-relevant posts, but I want to make sure)


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Jun 8, 2021)

Laval-Uborn said:


> (Question,
> 
> So anything that is rated "General" on FA counts as SFW, right? I'm not entirely sure what the boundary between SFW and not is just yet..)
> 
> (I apologise for clogging this up with non-relevant posts, but I want to make sure)



The entire forum is sfw, this isn't the place you RP NSFW. You have to do it elsewhere if you ask for it.)


----------



## Laval-Uborn (Jun 8, 2021)

(Yes, I am aware that I'm not allowed NSFW.. I'll be more straightforward with my question,

Am I allowed to have a male character relaxing on the summer beach just in a pair of shorts? Many sources say yes but I am aware of a few individuals that consider the slightest bit of exposure NSFW, so is that the case here?)

(I'll be offline for a while now.. it's rather late where I am)


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Jun 8, 2021)

Laval-Uborn said:


> (Yes, I am aware that I'm not allowed NSFW.. I'll be more straightforward with my question,
> 
> Am I allowed to have a male character relaxing on the summer beach just in a pair of shorts? Many sources say yes but I am aware of a few individuals that consider the slightest bit of exposure NSFW, so is that the case here?)
> 
> (I'll be offline for a while now.. it's rather late where I am)



(I don't count a male in swim trunks to be NSFW, there's lot of furries I see with just shorts or pants but no shirt on. That isn't "sexual" content.)


----------



## Laval-Uborn (Jun 8, 2021)

(So we're going by that definition? I see.. I'll be writing my reply now)

_He's never seen the beach so.. Crowded.

A drake standing at above average height, making his way to the beach and watching the waves lull back and forth at a distance, and the sun glare down upon the mortal plane, but in a subtle and somewhat soothing way.

Silversides, with scales of silver, barring his underbelly that consisted of a cool steely gray, there were also streaks of azure blue separating the two contrasting shades, with a few more strokes of it along his cheeks as natural markings. People could make out those details easily due to him being dressed in a pair of black trunks, perfectly content showing off his lightly tattooed and athletic body.

Well.. he shouldn't miss out on the fun everyone else is having shouldn't he? He made his way down and let his claws sink into the sand, before advancing towards where the waves greeted the shore.. but has yet to proper decide how he would spend his time here.._


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Jun 8, 2021)

(Yeah.)

_The woman in purple with grey fur was slightly tall and rather noticeable with her swimsuit and ginger red hair. However, she didn't appear to have a beach towel with her. Rather she would mosey on towards the shoreline, it looks like she wanted to go for a swim as she would walk towards the water with her pawed feet making tracks. Her foxy ears would twitch as she would listen to the water coming in or out. Soon it would was up to her feet as she let out a chuckle and would dash right into the waves. _


----------



## Laval-Uborn (Jun 8, 2021)

_The young drake Silversides stood there for a while, talons on hips as he watched all kinds of people have a swim in the shallow waters, he was eyeing the younger ones in particular, smiling softly as he recalled the days when he was their age..

Not in any hurry, he moved down to the border between the dry and wet sand, sitting down and basking in the open, if he stayed dry he wouldn't be upset, yet if the waves decided to drag him in he wouldn't object either._


----------



## Universe (Jun 9, 2021)

My wings spread out feeling the Sun’s rays
“Ahhhhhh this sun is nothing to a blue sun but it’s better than a red sun” I said wiggling my toes as I felt the warm rays of the Sun


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Jun 9, 2021)

_The vixen would leap up, rather high in fact as she would then jump into the water with a big splash, almost athletically as then she crashed and vanished beneath the waves. However, this is when things would begin to get rather strange. Eventually the vixen's head would emerge from beneath the waves, but there was the rather startling fact. It could be seen normally out about a nautical mile or two from the shoreline. Either it was an optical illusion, or somehow she was able to be seen out in the deepest part of the ocean. But that would be nearly impossible, unless somehow she grew exponentially larger._


----------



## Laval-Uborn (Jun 9, 2021)

_He was rather oblivious to everything that was going on around him, until eventually the oceans decided to pay a visit, sending an exceptionally large wave that doused his entire body in seawater.

Well.. it was fun being dry.. but he did somewhat appreciate the refresher, bonus points for not actually swallowing the water, which would've felt awful, only now did the drake get up, brushing some sand off his back and taking a light dip in the shallow waters, closing his eyes and enjoying the warm yet energizing feel of coastal water, the blue parts of his body letting off a faint glow due to consistent contact with seawater._


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Jun 10, 2021)

_Soon, she would come closer and closer back to the shoreline. It would then become apparent that somehow, she had enlarged to some sort of gigantic state. Whether if by magic or some sort of science, the once normal sized vixen looked far larger than she did before. She would then come closer to shallow water as she would rise and cast a huge and ominous shadow down onto the beach goers, probably startling quite a few of them. However, as to why this happened or her motives at the moment were still yet unknown._


----------



## Universe (Jun 11, 2021)

“Excuse me I’m trying to tan my wings” _i said crossly as I was annoyed that she was blocking the sun from my body_


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Jun 12, 2021)

"Pfft, like I care." She simply laughs and retorts.


----------



## Universe (Jun 13, 2021)

_I stood up and grew to 30 feet in height then looked at her. _“What’s your problem?”


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Jun 13, 2021)

Universe said:


> _I stood up and grew to 30 feet in height then looked at her. _“What’s your problem?”



(She's still bigger. lol.)


----------

